# Dragon's Crown



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)

Questo non è solo uno dei giochi più belli della PS3, ma è uno dei migliori fatti negli ultimi 10 anni
Un ******* capolavoro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Questo genere di videogames mi disgusta proprio.


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2014)

Il genere è bello, la scelta grafica invece...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

neanche a me piace...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)

Non sapete che vi perdete, è veramente fantastico
IGN lo ha definito "Il vero erede di Golden Axe mescolato con un pizzico di Diablo. Uno straordinario videogioco. L’apice assoluto degli action con spolverate di RPG, destinato a rappresentare un tassello imprescindibile della storia videoludica. Un titolo così ricco e tanto genuinamente esemplare, che dovrebbe renderci tutti fieri di far parte di questa meravigliosa passione."
Una definizione che secondo me calza veramente a pennello, è un giocone!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lo seguo da parecchio tempo, prima o poi lo prendo.

Ma si può giocare solo in single player?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)

Sia in singolo che in multi (meglio multi)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

Uguale


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Purtroppo da vero amante del classico RPG (alla Final Fantasy a turnistica) fatico un pò a calarmi in giochi di questo tipo... troppo frenetici!


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2014)

Non ne capisco niente ma sentire parlare per questi giochi di una terza dimensione come se fosse una rivoluzione della mente mi fa ridere e mi ricorda quanto geniali siano stati gli autori di gta 3 che hanno distrutto ogni limite di dimensionalitá... Questi arcade nel 2014 mi sembrano in ritardo di una quindicina d'anni sul resto del settore... 4/5 ere tecnologiche.. paleolitico...


----------

